# Exclusive Car Care: Toyota GT86 - New Car Detail with 22PLE



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Here we have a new dark grey metallic Totoya GT86 that came to us for our New Car Detail treatment and to be coated with 22PLE.

The owner of this car was given my details by DW member Frothey (thanks for the referral Dave:thumb when he had purchased the car, the owner then immediately contacted me to book it in and eventually made the 3 hour journey up to me to have the work completed.

The defects on the paintwork were minor so only a light machine polish was needed. Below are a few "before & afters" during the machine polishing stage.




























Once the machine polishing stages were complete the paint was wiped down with a mixture of Isopropyl Alcohol/Distilled Water to break down and remove any polish residue. 22PLE VX1 Pro Signature Glass Coat was then applied.










The wheels and exhaust were coated with 22PLE VM1 Signature Rim & Metal Coat



















The exterior plastic trim was coated with 22PLE VR1 Signature Plastic & Trim Restorer, the photo below shows the difference that was made with the right side being coated and the left yet to be treated.










And here is the end result...






















































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What a finish! 
:thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

how did you find the 22ple to apply ?


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

to me that is 1 lovely finish,simply stunning,love the refelection shots that 'bend' with the panel/lines


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

cmillsjoe said:


> how did you find the 22ple to apply ?


very easy to apply to be honest. Goes on easy and removes just as easy:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just as I've convinced myself not to buy one of these I see this :lol:

Looks great!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work once again enjoying the sun shots what did you think of the GT my other half likes them might be a contender when bmw goes


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

There seems to be a fair bit of OP in that paint, I would love to see how it looked after levelling out and you work your (considerable) magic on it......

Excellent results as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish as always.:thumb:


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Great refelection. Bet the owner was very happy.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

The more I look at these the more I'm liking them now. Only thing that lets them down are the wheels IMO.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result love these motors looks fantastic


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I am a huge lover of these and the drive of them is truly brilliant.

Great finish the colour looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Amazing finish there!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Truly great finish there. A great job, well done.👍


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Fantastic job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Massive fan of these, real head turner, you could go swimming in the paintwork on that last pic!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Good lord:doublesho ... thats a finish:argie: may have to look into this:lol:


----------



## AudiKosti (Jan 28, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks stunning


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome finish:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice finish fella

Looks like a nice shape to work on too:buffer:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great, nice car.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning work Jay..bravo


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Seriously thinking about getting one of these, although the waiting list for Oz is crazy. Lovely finish but that offside wing has some major orange peel. I thought my focus was bad but that beats it hands down!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice Jay. Got a soft spot for these.


----------



## froy90 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great finish, paintwork looks like glass aha


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Fantastic job looks good in that colour, have yet to see on in the flesh


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely reflections! great work :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great car. Fantastic work and stunning reflections :thumb: but yet another brand new, high end car with really bad orange peel! Seems to be a few recently.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Now its a new car or can i say , better than new 

Well done Jay :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Jay, stunning work on a lovely looking car, paintwork looks really deep:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Good looking car and a great finish, though is it me or does it suffer from serious orange peel (see the close up of the front wing)


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Naranto said:


> Good looking car and a great finish, though is it me or does it suffer from serious orange peel (see the close up of the front wing)


It does but that's the finish of new cars nowadays

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome finish on that absolutely gorgeous motor and lovely colour too.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning Jay, as always! You are "Mr Sun" 

Orange peel seems to be getting worse not better. I've actually forgotten the reason why it's got so bad over the years. Shame.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great finish!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Naranto said:


> Good looking car and a great finish, though is it me or does it suffer from serious orange peel (see the close up of the front wing)


Wow never noticed the side of the car to that of the wing mirror. Does orange peel occur in the clearcoat?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

What a monster looking car! Love it! Great work


----------



## Conri (May 5, 2011)

Great job!:thumb:


----------

